# No hardware context after resume



## Crivens (Apr 24, 2021)

After upgrading to -13, my x230 does something weird. I run glxgears, works. I close the lid, open the lid and try again -> glxgears does not start complaining that there is no hardware context. Since these are also used by other software, even things like konqueror won't start.
Quitting xorg solves this, but then why suspend? Any ideas/tips?


----------



## Crivens (Apr 26, 2021)

There are also crashes from the i915 kmod. 
Workaround: switch to a text console before suspend. That seems to work.


----------



## bsduck (Jan 9, 2022)

This sounds like PR 253801. Are you still affected?

If you're running -STABLE, you can try building graphics/drm-devel-kmod, which solved the problem for me.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 10, 2022)

Crivens said:


> … i915 …



From FreeBSD bug 260807 – graphics/drm-{fbsd13,current,devel}-kmod: Update for drm-kmod lkpi 5.7: 



> … This patch can be applied to ports tree before actual LKPI 5.7 base system commits



I'm not sure how to read this. Which version is in base at the moment?


----------

